# 2- gen 3- cycles



## lucarubik (Jun 3, 2011)

R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U
U2 R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U'
L U L U L' U' L' U' L' U
U2 L' U' L' U' L' U L U L U'
U' R' U' R' U R U R U R'
R2 U' R' U' R' U' R U R U R'
U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L
U' R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U2
i've been thinking and i developed this 2 gen algorithms
does any of you have a complete list?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 3, 2011)

blah had some


----------



## RTh (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't give you anything. I'm just a newbie with this stuff.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 4, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U
> U2 R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U'
> L U L U L' U' L' U' L' U
> U2 L' U' L' U' L' U L U L U'
> ...


If you actually want to use these effectively, I really hope you don't think of them as separate algs to "develop".

Some of the ones I'm more fond of:
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R
R2URUR2'U'R'U'R'U2R'
R'U'R2URURU2'R'U'


----------



## lucarubik (Jun 4, 2011)

so how do I think of them?
i know some algs and i make setups thats what im doing


----------



## blah (Jun 4, 2011)

I just listed all possible 2-gen 3-cycles, you don't have to do anything else except mirror and invert them.


----------

